# Tee shirt proof templates



## sxepride (May 24, 2016)

We are about to launch our screen printing biz and have a question. I have seen a few companies that send really nice "proofs" to their clients for approval. I included the examples below in which I would like to mimic? Does anyone know how to do this? Is this a template program? How can I offer this. Thank you


----------



## TH Apparel (Jul 12, 2013)

it's just a matter of setting the text up how you would like it on the page...then adding a shirt into the form. I downloaded my background shirt images from vectorportal.com.

I use the same template and just pop in a different design, change the shirt color if needed and edit the text.


----------



## digitizingninjas (Aug 19, 2016)

I do lot of work like this for my clients, i do not know if there is any software.

I started when a client sent me similar thing and asked if i can do the same. He seems to did it from customink website as i think


----------



## ABM (Mar 15, 2015)

I don't believe there is software for this. You may be able to create something similar in Word or Excel. Anything you want can definitely be created in a graphics program.


----------



## sxepride (May 24, 2016)

digitizingninjas said:


> I do lot of work like this for my clients, i do not know if there is any software.
> 
> I started when a client sent me similar thing and asked if i can do the same. He seems to did it from customink website as i think


Digitiz, do you have a template you can send you used? Or anyone else.


----------



## rogerholien (Aug 26, 2010)

There is a program or Corel Plugin called Design Base that does exactly what you are trying to do. I use most of their programs and they are great and very well priced. Tom the owner is one great guy. http://www.advancedtshirts.com/products/design-base-art.html


----------



## sxepride (May 24, 2016)

Do I buy the design base pro (link you sent?) Do they have any examples? I do not see any?


----------



## rogerholien (Aug 26, 2010)

I believe Design Base is free but Pro Versions cost (because of art it comes with) All of his software is priced great for what you get. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3brWnsvl7jQ


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

thats easy to do. Look for tshirt mockup


----------

